# Electrical Power PE, Texas - Book Selection



## Zack J. (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, I'm currently in the process of finding books for taking the Electrical PE - Power in the state of Texas. I am curious if people can recommend some good books as I have read and seen different reports about PPI books and other books not being accurate to what the exam is like. I am currently look into buying the P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals by C.V. Chelapati to study as it comes highly recommended (on this board) but am curious if all 3 volumes are needed (see link http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm ).

If someone could help with this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freon (Oct 26, 2010)

All I brought in was the NCEES sample exams, the PPI manual and the "Six-Minute Solutions". I don't recall even opening the "Six Minute Solutions". I didn't use the Chelapati books.

Freon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Zack J. said:


> Hey, I'm currently in the process of finding books for taking the Electrical PE - Power in the state of Texas. I am curious if people can recommend some good books as I have read and seen different reports about PPI books and other books not being accurate to what the exam is like. I am currently look into buying the P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals by C.V. Chelapati to study as it comes highly recommended (on this board) but am curious if all 3 volumes are needed (see link http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm ).
> If someone could help with this, it would be greatly appreciated.


Have a look at this thread which has a lot of good discussion on some of the better reference materials people have used for the PE power exam. As for the Chelapati book, from the research I did I think the general consensus was that Volume 1 has the most relevant material pertaining to the PE power exam. There is a lot of good information in it along with a good number of practice problems. I only purchased Volume 1.


----------



## Zack J. (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link/suggestions


----------

